

Google In-App Payments for the web - abraham
https://checkout.google.com/inapppayments/

======
veeti
> The country in which your Google Checkout account is registered is not
> supported at this time.

Come on! If you can handle Android Market payments for me, why not other
payments?

~~~
wildmXranat
Took about a year before us Canadians could sell Android apps, so I withheld
my joy until I went through with the sign-up process. Oh my sadness, this is
probably scheduled for a 2012 release for us.

------
hopeless
Oh, look! Yet another U.S.-only payments solution :-(

~~~
keyle
I agree. Disappointed. Once again.

What's the best international recurring payment micro-payment solution out
there?

~~~
kloncks
Kout: We're working on an exciting implementation. Launching soon.
<http://www.kout.me>

(Full obvious disclosure: I'm the co-founder)

~~~
wiradikusuma
When will you allow sellers from Malaysia, Indonesia and Singapore?

~~~
kloncks
We're aiming to do that from the start. We're not just limited to Google
Checkout - though that's an option - so we'll try and give you access to a
payment gateway that you can get on.

Sign up on Kout.me and we'll shoot you an email when we're ready!

------
robee
Willet payments (<http://getwillet.com> ) is a similar product but has what I
believe a better integration process and lower barriers to entry for both
buyers and sellers. Willet supports in-app payments for one time purchases,
subscriptions and repeatable purchases.

(Full disclosure: I am a co-founder of Willet )

~~~
hopeless
Except your homepage says subscriptions are coming soon

~~~
robee
Thanks for the heads up. Hot-fixing now.

------
abraham
Here is the documentation for GIAP:
<https://sites.google.com/site/inapppaymentsapi/home>

~~~
apsurya
Latest docs at <http://code.google.com/apis/inapppayments/>

------
tnorthcutt
It'd be nice if more information was available without having to create or
sign in to an account.

~~~
bprater
Agreed -- the page is completely useless in explaining why I'd want to invest
time into checking the service out.

~~~
KnightWhoSaysNi
Only Google can hide the page behind a log-in and still expect us to come back
(precisely because they're Google).

------
berberich
Commence Lodsys lawsuit in 3...2...1...

~~~
sixtofour
Yes, please. Rain down the multi-colored legion upon their heads.

------
nodata
I'd like to know how I verify that an in-app payment is genuine, that the
Google checkout dialog really is legitimate.

~~~
carbonica
The same way you already tell if the Google checkout dialog is legitimate?
HTTPS?

~~~
nodata
An in-app purchase doesn't show a URL.

~~~
carbonica
Ah, I hadn't noticed that if you were already logged-in and had already
entered CC information, that it uses an iframe lightbox, which you're right,
naturally does not show a URL.

But then, they won't be entering any CC information without being at Google's
domain. You only enter CC information at checkout.google.com, and it initiates
a popup to go there if you are either not logged-in or don't have a CC
entered.

So, as an attacker, all they're doing is getting you (the naïve user) to click
a button that looks like Google's button, and since they've already gotten you
to click on a button to begin with (to initiate the transaction) they've
already gotten any clickjacking exploit you need out of the user.

~~~
nodata
If you haven't made a purchase before, the payment method is listed as "Add
credit card" (also without a URL) on your Android phone.

~~~
carbonica
I'm a bit confused - this is about in-app purchases for the web. Are you
saying that on Android, a web in-app purchase shows a lightbox for adding a
credit card and does not temporarily redirect to Google?

------
andypants
Does anybody know in which countries in-app payments are supported?

------
kookiekrak
Pretty sure the apple version of this already brought some lodsys lawsuits

------
fido
Things I don't want: 1\. Google branding my checkout process 2\. Forcing MY
users (who already created an account with me) to create a Google Checkout
account. 3\. Auto checking a "news and special offers" box to send my users
email

Also, is there a support phone number anywhere?

~~~
lobo_tuerto
Would it be ok if you proxied the process for your users?

What if you created the Google Checkout account for them? could you act like a
gate keeper for his e-wallet? is that possible/legal?

~~~
lobo_tuerto
Well, this was an honest question about proxying the creation of the needed
accounts automatically from your app. And wanted to know if this was
permitted/legal.

You know, taking the credit card data from the user, storing it in your secure
app, creating an email address within your app, submiting info provided by
your user to Google Checkout and then when a payment needs to be done:

User needs money to pay something you are selling -> Your app then goes onto
the Google Checkout account of the customer and tries to get some money for
you.

You basically are making your own API on top of the current Google Checkout.
Maybe using scraping and stuff (just like how InDinero scrapes and get your
bank data).

I'm asking because I cannot verify if this indeed can be done. I cannot create
a Google Checkout account since I'm not from the USA.

------
beck5
Does anyone have the numbers/more info to hand? i.e. what are the charges.

~~~
aymeric
"The only charge for using this API is a 5% fee per purchase."

<https://sites.google.com/site/inapppaymentsapi/home>

~~~
ristretto
Anybody knows how much of this fee is pure profit for them? Sounds like an
arbitrary number far from their actual costs

~~~
biot

      > Anybody knows how much of this fee is pure profit for them?
      > Sounds like an arbitrary number far from their actual costs
    

Before you begrudge Google for making a profit, perhaps you could elaborate on
what you sell or plan to sell online and how much pure profit you intend to
make.

~~~
ristretto
Games virtual currency, in which the pure profit margin is very high. But i am
not google / apple / facebook. I find the fees all of them incur to be out of
touch with reality, and as more and more payment solutions become available i
expect them to drop.

------
simonw
Does it work without JavaScript?

------
callmeed
Tried to run the one demo on their info page and it was a mess. Had to
complete a sandbox checkout registration form and then was thrown a bunch of
errors.

I have high hopes for this (or something similar).

------
evolution
Also this is still open for only development environment. Production
environment is yet to release

